# Calling all Photoshop pros!



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Im getting ready to add a little color to the TT. But I'd like to see what it looks like first and I have no P-shop skills. I would like to change the wheels to a gunmetal gray. I would also like some brushed aluminum mirrors. If someone can help that would be great. I figure I'm going to do it anyway, but I'd be interested to see I first.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

here you go .


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

i think you should just highlight the spokes , leaving the rest black ...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

That looks much better. Thanks for the bbk upgrade in the rear.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

i was impressed with chris's p-shop work .
didn't even notice the rear brakes !!
very cool 
you're going to have to get the ecs rear kit now :laugh:


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

leave it blacked out plz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ian c - U.K. said:


> i was impressed with chris's p-shop work .
> didn't even notice the rear brakes !!
> very cool
> you're going to have to get the ecs rear kit now :laugh:


Yours was better:laugh:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

i love the murdered look too, if it were me i would keep it like it is!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Installing the Porsche calipers got me thinking about adding a little more color for contrast. Maybe I'll just do the mirrors and one other thing that I must not speak of until it's done..


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

yeah i think doing the mirrors would look really good contrasted to the black. i'm personally changing my red brembos to black but my car is silver


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

PLEASE leave the car alone !  

But if ur installing alu. mirror housing then calipers must get the same color touch 
 telepathic moment 


Note: Cris' :thumbup:


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

ian c - U.K. said:


> here you go .


rofl...nice work!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

volksvrsex said:


> rofl...nice work!


Lol, yeah. I didn't want to come off as mean, so I didn't comment.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Im getting ready to add a little color to the TT. But I'd like to see what it looks like first and I have no P-shop skills. I would like to change the wheels to a gunmetal gray. I would also like some brushed aluminum mirrors. If someone can help that would be great. I figure I'm going to do it anyway, but I'd be interested to see I first.


NEIN NEIN HALTEN SIE ES SCHWARZ!!!!


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

warranty225cpe said:


> Lol, yeah. I didn't want to come off as mean, so I didn't comment.



you got off lightly ...
http://www.volkszone.com/VZi/showthread.php?t=529754


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ModsTTand said:


> PLEASE leave the car alone !
> 
> But if ur installing alu. mirror housing then calipers must get the same color touch
> telepathic moment


looks not really like chrome


----------



## goTTone (Mar 9, 2011)

If you get new wheels I want those ones! At the very least can you let me know where you got them. Ive got an amulet red and I have bee debating whether or not to throw black wheels on it. Ive also been looking at snagging a set with the red time attack stripe. That would look sick on yours.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ian c - U.K. said:


> you got off lightly ...
> http://www.volkszone.com/VZi/showthread.php?t=529754


Lol, I see chrome 26" spinners in my future


crisvr6 said:


> looks not really like chrome


The paint I have picked out is an aluminum caliper paint. Its flat with a little bit of metallic flake. And I plan on adding a coat of flat clear. But that could change.


goTTone said:


> If you get new wheels I want those ones! At the very least can you let me know where you got them. Ive got an amulet red and I have bee debating whether or not to throw black wheels on it. Ive also been looking at snagging a set with the red time attack stripe. That would look sick on yours.


Thanks. I got them from alloys are us a few years ago. I don't think they are around any more. As for the red stripe, I think it's been played out. Unless your talking about the beer:beer:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Since I don't see a TT photoshop thread anywhere. Could someone please photoshop these wheels









on this car


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Someone make my car white


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

there is a free program not photoshop but it's called gimp it's free and lets you do alot of the things you can do with photoshop. just letting you guys know

http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

^^What's the magic word?


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

Audiguy84 said:


> Someone make my car white


here you go .


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

:laugh::laugh: I saw you posted and just knew !


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

ohh and please.. minus the fact that i stole first place from ya at Dubfest  eace:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Audiguy84 said:


> ohh and please.. minus the fact that i stole first place from ya at Dubfest  eace:


haha naw you deserved it. Here you go, white is a really hard color to chop, I'm sure with more time I could make it better....


----------



## goTTone (Mar 9, 2011)

chads said:


> Since I don't see a TT photoshop thread anywhere. Could someone please photoshop these wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you running for suspension? springs or coils?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

FK Streetline Coils with an AFCO - 2 5/8" by 4" - 600lb rate rear spring with perches.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

can some1 photoshop privat kups on this???


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Dude thanks that gives me a good idea of what i want.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Privat is making some sick wheels right now!


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

bump for a great thread. Keep the p'chops coming!


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

Can you pshop some rota d2s with big lip on here. the ones with the black and polished lip. can u also make the li anodized blue that would be dope. thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


>


 you the fukin man. looks good. thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no problem!


----------



## EIPtuningR32 (May 3, 2008)

ian c - U.K. said:


> here you go .


:laugh::laugh:


----------

